

Choose Magnificence - My recent speech to high school seniors - JacobAldridge
http://www.shirlawsonline.com/blogs/401-choose-magnificence

======
JacobAldridge
As I noted at the beginning of the post, I am looking for feedback on how this
can be improved, and I trust the input of the HN community.

